# First Fattie Smoke Today with Qview



## hp409ss (Jan 4, 2010)

Decided to do my first fattie smoke for some Sunday football. Made 2 fatties one  with scrambled eggs, home made potatoes and cheddar cheese.  The 2nd scrambled eggs, linguessa sausage and pepper jack cheese. Smoked with apple  chips in a MES till they hit 175.



The Weave



The Goods



Ready to roll the scrambled egg, potato and cheddar cheese fattie



All Rolled Up



Ready to roll scrambled eggs, linguessa and pepper jack cheese fattie



My Little Helper



Out Of The Smoker



Scrambled egg, potato and cheddar cheese fattie



Scrambled eggs, linguessa and pepper jack cheese fattie



And thats it, everyone that was over loved them and being the first time eating them i thought they were great. There is none left and I have requests for next week.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great looking set of fatties.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a great looking smoke - nice job


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice looking fatties.  Great snack food or a whole meal.

Charlie


----------



## wingman (Jan 4, 2010)

I have never done one of these but I'm going to now! I haven't had breakfast yet and man that looks goooood!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice looking fatties...


----------



## gene111 (Jan 4, 2010)

nice looking fatties!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice!!! Looks tasty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2010)

Vwery nice set of fatties you have there. One thing I did notice is in the picture with your helper is that the fattie is wrpped in saran wrap (thats a good thing)  the ting I would advise you to do is grab the ends of the saran wrap and then twist the fattie holding the ends titely and it will tighten the wrap and compact your fattie and that would help it stay together during the smoke. But the fattie really looks great and really yummo too. So for your first 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the great job that you did with the fattie an the Qview.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 4, 2010)

Great job for your first fattie, especially the bacon weave.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like you got it man.  Looks like your little help enjoyed it too. LOL
--ray--


----------

